# Forum General Introduce Yourself  English for me

## Forik

Hello  Im Farit. I want to make my English better. Im from Moscow.

----------


## kozyablo

!!!WELCOME!!!  :: 
Добро пожаловать!!

----------


## Forik

Have you got any useful deal from this site??????

----------


## Forik

Excuse for my piggy English... i would like to meet English-spoken friends

----------


## kozyablo

> Excuse for my piggy English... i would like to meet English-spoken friends

 hahah это что-то вроде: Лиц из России прошу не беспокоиться  ::  Please, Russians! Do not bother me!  ::

----------


## Forik

пока пора домой до завтра

----------


## Ryzhaya

Привет Фарит! 
Несколько ошибок в твоих предложениах. Лучше говорить:
-Hello, I'm Farit. I want to improve my English. I'm from Moscow.
-Have you gotten any useful information from this site? (или что-то, я неуверена в твоим значении)
-Excuse my poor English. I would like to meet English-speaking friends. (Конечно, много других слов, которые значают <<poor>>, но <<piggy>> здесь не правильно. 
Добро пожаловать!

----------

